
Lightning storms triggered by exhaust from cargo ships - colinprince
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23531442-300-lightning-storms-triggered-by-exhaust-from-cargo-ships/
======
colinprince
Paper:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2017GL074982/full](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2017GL074982/full)

